
Shrimpit – CLI analysis tool for checking unused JavaScript, JSX and Vue exports - yamafaktory
https://github.com/yamafaktory/shrimpit
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
Lio
Looks like a useful project. I note that it doesn't support Flow style type
annotations.

(issue added to github)

